# Our new fireplace - Easier said than done.



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice
Is that just a hidden storage area behind the painting?


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

WTLW

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1781481&highlight=fireplace



I'm SenorFartman over on the Subaru forums


----------



## Kiwi. (Aug 9, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Very nice
> Is that just a hidden storage area behind the painting?


 
TV storage space. House was built in the 'old days' when TV's would actually fit in that space.


----------



## Kiwi. (Aug 9, 2007)

specialguest said:


> WTLW
> 
> http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1781481&highlight=fireplace
> 
> ...


Small world!

It doesn't count as cross-posting if its on a different website does it?


----------



## Ibarnes (Dec 27, 2008)

Kiwi. said:


> Found that there was nothing supporting the drywall behind the top of the fireplace so had to 'attach' some 2x4 in there and redo the drywall.


The 'reason' there wasn't anything there, is you are supposed to have that much clearance above your unit.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

When you ripped the 2x6's to 2x4's, you should have added more blocking to support the 3/4" ply holding up the left corner by itself. Hint- don't let two people sit on the hearth side by side. Heatilator stove 250#, stone face front 200#, people 300#.

Ibarnes hit the nail on the head- that 2x was left out per manufacturer's instructions. Those stoves get hot! That's why the mantle- is so high above the outlet, and the shape of the mantle, and the distance it juts into room. The rough opening is the closest you can put combustibles. Which is above those holdup angle A's. They are there so you don't put any wood where you put it. Not sure which model you have- page 18, clearances:

http://www.heatilator.com/downloads/installManuals/4040-262.pdf Be safe, G


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice project. Nasioc? I'm a 2002 FXT - DH is WADEJG.


----------

